# Question and I.D.



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

Wow...hard to belive it has been months and months since I have moved to the great state of Minnesota. No internet at the home as it is not avaliable (we are waaaay out in the sticks!), but rumor has it that they may have that "high tech 56k...really fast stuff!" I think I will wait for DSL!

Anyways, I have an opportunity that has come my way. Someone bought a juvi python and does not want it anymore as they are grossed out by feeding it mice (don't get me started on spurge pet purchases). My brother has her right now and said I can have her as he does not want her.

If I am correct, I believe that she is a Clown Ball Python from doing a little bit of picture matching. What do you guys think? I would get the 40g tall, heat lamp and all the cage fixin's for absolutely nothing. I just want to make sure she gets a good home rather than going somewhere she won't be taken care of.

I was saving for a GTP, but figured I might just take her on.

Any thoughts? I was going to use the recycled paper pellets as a substrate...easy to scoop out the goop and leave the rest until total cage cleaning day.

I don't know much about sterilization...how important, what needs to be sterlized, how often? Any advice?

Thanks everyone!

Jeffrey


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Looks like a nice "normal" Ball Python, about ready to shed going by those pics to boot!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

So do you think there is any truth to the "Clown" part? Or is a Clown just a regular ball python?

And yes! She is hitting her shed as we speak...that was the same think I asked. It looked to me like she was getting ready.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I believe there is a Ball Python morph called a "Clown," but it's not as easy as looking at your snake and matching it up with pictures. Most reptile morphs are all "made" by working with various genes, whether it be dominant, recessive, co-dominant, etc. I've been out of the reptile breeding game (I used to breed Corn Snakes and Bearded Dragons) for a couple years now so I'm not sure which genes are needed to "make" a "Clown." I'll do some research on that for you though.

However, when I was still in the reptile game, the cheapest Ball Python morph out there was the Pastel, and that was more than $500. I think I remember seeing "Clowns" go for over $2,000...so I'm sure your little guy is a "normal," because if your brother had purchased a "designer" Ball, he most certainly would have gotten a genetic "pedigree" for it, or at least some paperwork. There's nothing wrong with "normal" Balls, by any means. They're also very pretty.

You also have to be careful when purchasing because I have seen a number of sellers taking completely normal wild caught Balls with pretty patterns and calling them "special" and giving them cool names. Sure, they're pretty, but they're genetically "normal."


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, as an answer to what a "Clown" is, or at least the genetic "Clown" Ball Python, here's a picture from Ralph Davis' website, the man when it comes to breeding Ball Pythons:








According to his website, the "Clown" is a simple-recessive trait, which means that both parents have to carry the correct recessive gene in order for any offspring to exhibit it.

Upon checking for pricing, I went to another breeder, New England Reptile (better known as NERD) and saw that they sell for around $5,000. While checking kingsnake.com, a huge reptile classifieds site, they sell for around the same.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I can 100% assure you thats not a clown morph. cool pets to own anyway, I say take it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As has been answered... no, it's not a clown. It's a 'normal'. But that's fine. Ball pythons still look good regardless of their morph.

For housing. What are the dimensions of that tank? I noticed you said it was 'tall'. Tall tanks are useless for ball pythons because they don't climb. Or at least not very high or very much. They mostly stick to the ground. Once you give the dimensions - as well as current length/size of the snake - I'll likely be able to give more advice.

As for sustrate. I'm not a fan of what you were suggesting. For a ball python I would recommend going with one of the bark-style substrates and then feeding in a separate enclosure. The bark will not only look better but it will also hold some humidity better, giving the snake closer to what it needs regarding that.

Best to do a search for ball python care sheets. There will be differing opinions out there. But in the end it gives you an idea of how to care for your new pet.

Biggest thing with ball pythons is whether or not they're eating and WHAT they're eating. Best bet is to try to get them on frozen/thawed mice and then eventually rats (rats being better for them) however some refuse to eat anything but live and once in a while some refuse to eat at all.

Quick story about a snake not eating... It wasn't a ball python, but still interesting... A friend of mine bought a red tail boa from a reptile show. If I had been there I would've advised against it. The reason being the price was too good on this adult male to be true. The snake is very docile, very handlable - but I am POSITIVE it is wild caught. Why? It's eating habits - or rather - lack there of. After nearly a year and a half of not eating the snake JUST ATE last week. And ate a live, jumbo male rat. Not exactly the safest thing in the world. But at least it ate... It hadn't dropped significant weight or anything. But it was getting worrisome.

A smaller snake would surely be dead by now without the reserves that an adult puts on.

Anyway... Ball pythons are known to be picky eaters. So make sure this one is eating well before you take it in. Otherwise it could be an unwanted headache. OR. At least make sure you're comfortable with feeding live and have a source for live feeders as well... There are so many dangers to feeding live - from parasites to injuries to the snake - but sometimes you have no other choice in the matter.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

From what I've seen, a good enclosure for a Ball Python would be a 40breeder, 36" x 18". They can be purchased with thinner glass (not meant to hold water) with a sliding top. I have one that I've kept a Ball in (before that my baby Burmese that was sold). I've also kept them in a sliding rack system when I had all my snakes for breeding. Not pretty, but space saving.

As far as substrate, I've tried newspaper and shredded aspen. They work well and are clean, but they don't hold the humidity. The tank had to be sprayed down a lot. The bark stuff is good, however I've had problems with mites while using it. To get rid of that risk, baking it in the oven before use should help kill any crawlies that are in it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

For snake bedding, I always liked Care Fresh, made from recycled paper pulp. It's super absorbant, but it's ugly as hell.

Shredded aspen (not pine) has always been good, and looks better too.









If the python is being kept in a tall aquarium, you may be better off with a UTH (under tank heater) than a heat lamp, simply because the heat emtted down into a tall aquarium will not reach the bottom where the snake is hanging out.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've always heated my Snakes with flex watt and a thermostat. Works great!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I called my brother (who currently has the little guy/gal) and I asked him what the size of the tank was. He pulled out a tape mesure and said that it was 30x20 and 12 deep. Now I thought that a 29g was 30x18 so I am leaning towards that being what it is...but his measurements was 30x20.

So if we are thinking long term here, wouldnt a ball need more than that? If I am right, this little one will get to be about 5-6 feet in length?

There is also "two different heat lamps for her and one of them is red". Now again, I am not sure what he is talking about. I have seen the red lights before, and I am assuming that he is talking about a basic clip light...not sure.

I was going to say that my only concern with using a bark type material would be having issues with mites and what not. But if baking if for a bit solves the problem, then my question would be...how long and how hot?

Thanks again!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't think I've ever seen a Ball that big...most get around 4' and thick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Your probably going to need to get an under tank heater to heat that 29 gallon. I don't think that snake is going to make it through a Minnesota winter with just one or two lightbulbs shining down on his cage. Especially an aquarium as tall as a 29 gallon.

Some reptile keepers use red lightbulbs to heat their aquariums because the red light can be kept on all night wthout stressing out the reptile. I'm not sure why, but the reptile doesn't interpret the red light to mean daylight.

Here is an okay care guide for Ball Pythons: http://www.kingsnake.com/ballpythonguide/index.html


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Look like I am going to be picking up this little girl over Thanksgiving. Should be interesting.

I am going to order one of the UGH's. Think that will work best, like was said, in Minnesota winters!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

The little gal is still in Illinois. I did not pick her up yet as I have not gotten all the things in line for her. I am studying up on them, but did not feel like I was ready to take her on. I just did not want to pick her up, not be able to care for her, and then either kill her (due to stupidity) or have to get rid of her.

So the guy is holding her for me until I go home at the end of December. I got to hold her, and she is a sweetie. Very calm, seems to not have a problem with people or handling at all. Not skittish what-so-ever.

So we will see!

Thanks for asking!


----------

